

My Life Listed is a simple & fun way to list, count & share your life - yogeshn
http://startupli.st/2011/02/02/961/

======
atgm
I'm confused. The link leads to a page that actually links to My Life Listed
(<http://mylifelisted.com/coming-soon>), but it's not even up and running...
and there isn't really any information about what it is or how to use it. A
bit early to start spreading the word?

